#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  text boxes appearing and dissappearing

## phillyd023

I have a powerpoint presentation going. I have a slide that plays a 36 second video. I want specific text boxes to pop up and disappear at specific times. for example, in my 36 second video I want a text box to appear at 10 seconds and disappear at 15 seconds while the video is playing in background in full screen. is this possible?

----------


## phillyd023

I guess I would want an appear and a disappear animation to the same text box but cant get it to do both

----------


## HootingHermit

When adding the Disappear animation, click Add Animation. Sometimes I make the mistake of just selecting Disappear from the Animation ribbon dropdown and end up overwriting the Appear animation.

----------

